# ماهي افضل طريقة يتم بها قياس المكثف



## محسن الزيدي (8 فبراير 2013)

اخوان حسب معلوماتي البسيطة التي يقاس بها المكثف 
يتم قياس المكثف :-
1- عند طريق وضع مؤشر الافوميتر على الجرس (buzzer) بعد فصل المكثف من البورد وملامسة اطرافه لكي يفقد شحنته ومن ثم وضعه على الافوميتر ... فاذا كان شغال ستظهر القراءة رقما بيعد وبعد ذلك ينزل الى رقم 1 هذا دليل على انه شحن وفرغ ؟؟؟؟ هل هذه الطريقة نفحص بها كل انواع المكثفات 
2- عن طريق وضع مؤشر الافوميتر على مقياس المكثف (طبعا للاوفو الي بيه هذه القياس ) هنا اذا كان شغال سوف يظهر نفس القراءة المكتوبة عليه فاذا كان مكتوب عليه 22 مايكوفاراد سيظهره الاوفو نفس القراءة او مقاربة جدا ؟؟هنا هل يمكننا قراءة المكثف دون ازالته من البورد ام الحالتين نفس القراءة 
3- بالنسبة لوضع المؤشرالاوفوميتر على المقاومة ... كيف يتم من خلاله قياس المكثف


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 فبراير 2013)

*أفضل طريقة هى القياس على تدريج الميكرو بجهاز متخصص فهو يحدد كافة الخواص
يليه قياس الميكرو على الآفو
يليه اختبار أن كان قصر أم لا بالآفو على تدريج الأوم

القياس فى البوردة لا يتم بهذه الجهزة ولكن فقط بأجهزة اختبار البوردات كما فى هذه السلسلة

أجهزة القياس و كيف تقيس بها المكونات المتنوعة والأخطاء الشائعة*


----------

